# COD WaW Black Screen



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello. I've just installed Call of Dut World at War and whenever I start the game, the screen goes black and never changes. I have a feeling it has something to do with my Graphics card being hooked up to my TV via S-video to HDTV. My GPU is a Radeon X850 XT. Any suggestions\/

Thanks
Darkfox3393


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

when it goes black screen can you hear any sound at all?
if you do hear any sound, just lower the refresh rate of your monitor. and it'll probably fix the black screen.
if the game freezes while black screen, it could be your graphic card, it's a bit old for WAW


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok well I do hear sound. and I am hooked up to a TV if it makes a difference.
As far as my video card being old, I looked up minimum system requirements and I am pretty sure the X850 XT is higher ranked than the minimum.

P.S. I'm not sure hwow to change the refresh rate in ATI catalyst control center.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

to change the refresh rate do the following :
right click on the desktop (on an empty space)
choose properties -> settings -> advanced -> monitor
you will see monitor settings
under monitor settings there is : Screen refresh rate 
just choose a lower refresh rate than the actual
eg: if it's 85 hertz choose 75 hertz or 70 hertz, don't choose a lower refresh rate cause it's not good for your eyes


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

I am unable to chnge the refresh rate in that menu. The only option is 60hz


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

if you can see the image on the TV just lower the resolution in the game.
if not then you have to use the print screen and paint trick.
it's a little pain in the a** but it'll work 
just enter the game and press Print Screen (found on your keyboard)
and enter Paint and press "ctrl + V" to paste the image you just pasted.
this method is used to see where you are in the game's option.
just keep doing that till you can see how to enter to the game's video option and change the resolution to a lower one.


----------



## CoD5Guy (Jan 18, 2009)

mine does the same except it turns all checker boarded. When I exit the game, my screen does the same. How do I fix it? My graphic card is ATI Radeon 1600 XT w/ shader 3.0 and i have a 2gb ram and 2.81ghz pentium


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

I tried the print screen but it copied the black screen not the COD menus.

I've been doing some searching on google. I've come of with the problem that my Graphics Card (X850 XT) uses shader 2.0 while COD5 requires Shader 3.0. So now I'm looking for a way to either make my video card work as shader 3.0 or make COD run as shader 2.0.


----------



## NeoNinja (Jan 18, 2009)

I am having the EXACT same problem as DarkFox Except or three things:

1. I am running Vista
2. I have a Radeon 2100 Video Card
3. I am having the problem with Lord of the rings Conquest not CoD WaW

So an answer would really be appreciated -- Probably by both of us


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

please follow the instructions I posted in post number 4


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok well my problem is not solved but it will end with "no solution". I would just have to get a better graphics card which I am not doing anytime soon so I'll just play COD4 and other older games. If anyone finds a fix to let COD5 use 2.0 Shaders, pm me please.


----------



## wArIp<3 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi, I bought cod:waw 3days ago and when I started the game my screen goes all black and I can't hear any sound and my mouse pointer goes into a loading symbol then it stays like that for 2-3mins then it just shutsdown whit no pop-up window or any thing. I have tried almost evryting i could find and i have updated evrything and my computer got above the system requirements.

I seriusly needs help. Please help me!!:wink:


----------



## sfhawkeye (Sep 17, 2009)

Anyone who is still looking for an answer, I may have one. Download this http://www.radgametools.com/bnkdown.htm 
it plays the video files in the main folder in the COD5 directory... C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty - World at War\main\video
The problem with the black screen is probably the inability to play these files. It fixed the problem for me!

-sfhawkeye


----------



## Angriff (Sep 18, 2009)

I was having the same issue, had to alt tab out and ctrl alt del to get it to shut down. I restarted and it asked me if I wanted to start it in safe mode, I said no, same problem. Tried again and started the game in safe mode and it worked.


----------



## bosley (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone fix this problem yet ive been trying everything i can think of


----------

